# Realistically how long can drivers last ? & how long before uber has burned every driver



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

is it just me ?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

It will take people reading media reports of the Uber pay for drivers. Many are from other countries and don't pick up English speaking media reports. They are hoping they have enough until they have their self driving cars working. 
Personally, I know how hard it is to pick up some people in high concentrated bar areas and gps that puts you on the road behind the house. There will be a lot of pissed off people even when they are only paying .$.50 a mile.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Well there won't be any 20yr Uber drivers that's for sure. With Uber and other companies investing in driveless cars we can anticipate an eradacation of full time drivers. Part time drivers will remain however there will be no incentive for increased compensation. No one knows how readily Americans will accept these vehicles but I anticipate price will win out. I can see a driverless/driveable hybred vehicle winning out. You order a rental car and it shows up at your house. You can drive it if you don't feel comfortable with the driverless option. Uber drivers will be competing with Apple cars, Google cars, Uber cars and whoever jumps into the driverless market. How long can drivers last before they're all burned? Who knows.? But we'll know soon enough.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It'll be at least a decade before driverless cars are road ready and even then so much trial and error after that.

I can't imagine a driverless car trying to navigate through downtown-anywhere-full-of-traffic without big problems.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

App is not perfect 
Rider still drops pin in wrong place
& other glitches
I can't imagine a fleet of driverless cars picking up smoothly a staple center

Driverless cars are far away


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> is it just me ?


Most drivers i talk to are happy man. 
The ones that do it part time literally has no complaints whatsoever. 
Most see it as extra income and ones that do it fulltime dont mind racking miles up in their cars . 
What this means is they and their cars are slowly turning into what cabs driver & their cabs were...
Slowly but surely


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is a related discussion on the *NEWS* board.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> is it just me ?


_Here! Does that answer your question? This is Uber by the border... San Ysidro - CA_


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Here! Does that answer your question?_
> 
> View attachment 13813
> View attachment 13813


1 USD = 18 Mexican pesos


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber will never run out of suckers... er, drivers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Robert Estuar said:


> It'll be at least a decade before driverless cars are road ready and even then so much trial and error after that.
> 
> I can't imagine a driverless car trying to navigate through downtown-anywhere-full-of-traffic without big problems.


POST #4 /@RobertEstuar: "GRIDLOCK !"
shouted Admiral
Stockbridge during the 19 Nifty-Nine V.P.
Debates. Wow, I AM dating myself.

"Ahoy!" and Welcome to the UP.Net
Forums from Partly Cloudy Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Lil' Housekeeeping 1st: "Preserve Your
Legal Rights ! C a r e f u l l y read the
Partnership Agreement. NEW DRIVERS 
have only.30Days to OPT-OUT of Binding Arbitration."

https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
from these Notables:
chi1cabby ...&...
Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

The happiest drivers that get 6 star awards from Uber, dont visit this forum. Thus they will drive until robot over lords take over the world.

The constant negativity on this forum, will make anyone hate life it self.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

if you do this PT you can go forever.

FT? I give it 6 months.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Robert Estuar said:


> ?


POST # 12/Robert Estuar: Click on
the Hyperlink
Provided above to PREVENT #[F]Uber
from STRIPPING YOU of the right to
SUE them, be it Small Claims, or Join-
ing the Class Action Efforts that are
ALLREADY UNDERWAY !

AFTER 30 DAYS YOU ARE "S. O. L."!

¿Comprendo ahora ? 
¡Espero que si!
Mentoring Bison....really tryin' heah.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Two years.
That will wipe out the current batch of full time drivers vehicles utterly and completely. 
What will be left is a revolving door of endless short time part timers who rape pillage and burn through what's left of Uber.


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

"Realistically how long can drivers last ?" about 14 hours...no coffee
& "how long before uber has burned ever driver?" about the same...14 more hours and they will have screwed everybody. then...the revolution begins


20yearsdriving said:


> is it just me ?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I think it'll all be over when the sub prime auto loan bubble bursts.

Our economy is going to fail way before self driving cars come.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Self-driving cars will be a while. I'm not saying the technology won't be up to par, but human interaction is necessary in certain instances. I can't see an automated car texting or calling a pax after waiting in front of an address for over 5 minutes. Imagine the anger from the drunk pax when he or she learned that the automated Uber car that everyone raved about just cancelled your ride because your drunk ass dropped the pin 2 blocks away from your actual location. Let me pull up my chair, grab my popcorn and see how this plays out.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> Self-driving cars will be a while. I'm not saying the technology won't be up to par, but human interaction is necessary in certain instances. I can't see an automated car texting or calling a pax after waiting in front of an address for over 5 minutes. Imagine the anger from the drunk pax when he or she learned that the automated Uber car that everyone raved about just cancelled your ride because your drunk ass dropped the pin 2 blocks away from your actual location. Let me pull up my chair, grab my popcorn and see how this plays out.


yea that's true, if you think about it Uber drivers are like on-site independently contracted CSR's.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Drivers will last

until they get deactivated
Until the car breaks down
Until they quit driving

My own situation I'm estimating 16 weeks. My rating is 4.68, & I am losing . 0:01 every two weeks. So it will take 16 weeks to lose .008.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber aimed for steroid charged growth at the expense of everything else. Laws? What law? Drivers? F# them. Customers? Deceive them. Safety? Who cares?
Hockey stick growth baby &#!! Venture capital rules baby#!!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Uber aimed for steroid charged growth at the expense of everything else. Laws? What law? Drivers? F# them. Customers? Deceive them. Safety? Who cares?
> Hockey stick growth baby &#!! Venture capital rules baby#!!!


That pretty well sums up their plan! Someday(when they go public) it'll be F the stockholders.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> Self-driving cars will be a while. I'm not saying the technology won't be up to par, but human interaction is necessary in certain instances. I can't see an automated car texting or calling a pax after waiting in front of an address for over 5 minutes. Imagine the anger from the drunk pax when he or she learned that the automated Uber car that everyone raved about just cancelled your ride because your drunk ass dropped the pin 2 blocks away from your actual location. Let me pull up my chair, grab my popcorn and see how this plays out.


I would love to see how those self-driving cars handled a ping in the Detroit River I have had so many things that are in the water or above in the middle of a stadium that's going to be very funny to see how the self driving cars handle traffic with idiot drivers trolleys that can't change lanes pedestrians that just jump out in front of a car and don't forget the most famous thing of all construction that just pops up here or there all the damn time it's going to be funny as hell thank God I keep a DVR running on my car


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The driverless cars will get 1 star for not taking 6 pax on UberX. Will the car know if 4 people sit on the roof?


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> The driverless cars will get 1 star for not taking 6 pax on UberX. Will the car know if 4 people sit on the roof?


The autonomous cars will have cameras and sensors everywhere. They'll be autonomous not anonymous. Uber will charge customers extra from overloading to farting.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The answer came a few days after I posted this 
""Strike "" uber on


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> That pretty well sums up their plan! Someday(when they go public) it'll be F the stockholders.


SEC is likely already prepared to violate Uber on a daily basis, they do have rules after all.
And SEC can't be thrilled that it will have Goldman Sachs by proxy as well.


----------



## stephen jones (Aug 28, 2015)

toi said:


> Most drivers i talk to are happy man.
> The ones that do it part time literally has no complaints whatsoever.
> Most see it as extra income and ones that do it fulltime dont mind racking miles up in their cars .
> What this means is they and their cars are slowly turning into what cabs driver & their cabs were...
> Slowly but surely


I don't know how long you've been driving uber or how many drivers you talk to but I talk to a lot of drivers and I know that the average driver is not happy putting so many miles on their car at such a low rate. Of course the part-time drivers are happy they come out Friday and Saturday night and only see busy times, but the drivers that work full-time see how slow it can get when they're over flooded with cars. I've put over 40,000 miles on my car. I've had 25000 miles now I have 65,000 Miles. Was it worth it over 8 months? No. Of course I'm told that if I don't like it I can find another job, but in my area there aren't too many jobs and I can't afford to move so I feel like I'm stuck with this job for the time being. I really don't think you're being truthful about tge number of happy drivers or either your plant from the company to try to pump up the positive reputation. The other possibility is that so many drivers are scared to say anything negative about uber because they may be deactivated.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

stephen jones said:


> I don't know how long you've been driving uber or how many drivers you talk to but I talk to a lot of drivers and I know that the average driver is not happy putting so many miles on their car at such a low rate. Of course the part-time drivers are happy they come out Friday and Saturday night and only see busy times, but the drivers that work full-time see how slow it can get when they're over flooded with cars. I've put over 40,000 miles on my car. I've had 25000 miles now I have 65,000 Miles. Was it worth it over 8 months? No. Of course I'm told that if I don't like it I can find another job, but in my area there aren't too many jobs and I can't afford to move so I feel like I'm stuck with this job for the time being. I really don't think you're being truthful about tge number of happy drivers or either your plant from the company to try to pump up the positive reputation. The other possibility is that so many drivers are scared to say anything negative about uber because they may be deactivated.


It's all about political correctness these days. Being anti-Uber is politically incorrect. Making money and depending on yourself is politically incorrect, so Uber sets the rates to charity rates and calls it ride sharing in order to skirt the law so they can get away with making a huge amount of money all while sharing absolutely nothing.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stephen jones said:


> I don't know how long you've been driving uber or how many drivers you talk to but I talk to a lot of drivers and I know that the average driver is not happy putting so many miles on their car at such a low rate. Of course the part-time drivers are happy they come out Friday and Saturday night and only see busy times, but the drivers that work full-time see how slow it can get when they're over flooded with cars. I've put over 40,000 miles on my car. I've had 25000 miles now I have 65,000 Miles. Was it worth it over 8 months? No. Of course I'm told that if I don't like it I can find another job, but in my area there aren't too many jobs and I can't afford to move so I feel like I'm stuck with this job for the time being. I really don't think you're being truthful about tge number of happy drivers or either your plant from the company to try to pump up the positive reputation. The other possibility is that so many drivers are scared to say anything negative about uber because they may be deactivated.


toi was being sarcastic


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I've made it 14 months but I parked the car last week. The clutch is pretty much gone and I can't afford to fix it. I was hoping it would last until Flex started but they have been advertising for a month and haven't contacted anyone. Guess its time to go back to that Corporate life.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Clutch is just the beginning


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been through two sets of tires and one additional tire that just blew out on the freeway. Least I wasn't on a ride but the car behind me ran off the freeway when I tried getting over two lanes. They disappeared down the embankment and I figured they were wrecked or dead. Luckily, it wasn't deep and they were able to back out of it. Then two batteries, a thermostat, and front wheel bearing.
The good part about parking the car is once I get a real job again I can start building it. Shooting for 700-1000+ horsepower and 225mph. You might even see me at Shift Sector and the Texas Mile next year.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

TBone said:


> I've been through two sets of tires and one additional tire that just blew out on the freeway. Least I wasn't on a ride but the car behind me ran off the freeway when I tried getting over two lanes. They disappeared down the embankment and I figured they were wrecked or dead. Luckily, it wasn't deep and they were able to back out of it. Then two batteries, a thermostat, and front wheel bearing.
> The good part about parking the car is once I get a real job again I can start building it. Shooting for 700-1000+ horsepower and 225mph. You might even see me at Shift Sector and the Texas Mile next year.


wow. what brand/model of tire is that, how many miles?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

First was a set of Nitto Neogen 215/45/18. 45,000 mile tires lasted 25,000. Second is a set of Pirelli PZero Nero AS. 
2006 Mazdaspeed 6...mostly stock


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It'll be at least a decade before driverless cars are road ready and even then so much trial and error after that.
> 
> I can't imagine a driverless car trying to navigate through downtown-anywhere-full-of-traffic without big problems.


These car are using several sensors when navigating. What happens when a bug or rock takes out a sensor. The initial insurance claims will cost more than any driver related costs.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

TBone said:


> First was a set of Nitto Neogen 215/45/18. 45,000 mile tires lasted 25,000. Second is a set of Pirelli PZero Nero AS.
> 2006 Mazdaspeed 6...mostly stock


how are you going to get 700-1000 hp out of that car?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

TBone said:


> I've been through two sets of tires and one additional tire that just blew out on the freeway. Least I wasn't on a ride but the car behind me ran off the freeway when I tried getting over two lanes. They disappeared down the embankment and I figured they were wrecked or dead. Luckily, it wasn't deep and they were able to back out of it. Then *two batteries, a thermostat*, and front *wheel bearing*.
> The good part about parking the car is once I get a real job again I can start building it. Shooting for 700-1000+ horsepower and 225mph. You might even see me at Shift Sector and the Texas Mile next year.


Sounds rather reasonable.... went through about 3 alternators, a transmission, more ball joints than you can count, entire front suspension , steering pumps, control units ....

I didn't even pay for most of anything as I switched to leasing 12 hr shifts part time for the majority of my driving. I wonder why I did that???

Just get one of them thar *Toyotye Camaries* ... all those Toyotye's get *500,000 miles* with no more cost than just oil changes and routine maintenance.....

As a matter of fact, you can't buy Toyota parts , from stores or junkyards as they never break anything.... Junked Toyotye cars, transmissions, computers, everything go straight to scrap metal ..... who needs them???

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Big turbocharger. Record sits at 800+ wheel horsepower 1000+ at the crank. I've done engine tuning and already have a turbo that flows up to 800hp. Just need a set of gears from a European diesel Mazda 6 for a theoretical top speed over 260. Someone I know has already done 180mph in his and it was still pulling hard. I'd be happy just breaking 200.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Sounds rather reasonable.... went through about 3 alternators, a transmission, more ball joints than you can count, entire front suspension , steering pumps, control units ....
> 
> I didn't even pay for most of anything as I switched to leasing 12 hr shifts part time for the majority of my driving. I wonder why I did that???
> 
> ...


My Camry was screwed up by the 75,000 mark. It was "crashing" over bumpy surface streets due to the whole suspension being worn out, and the transmission was showing signs of failure. The engine was bullet proof though, and every other aspect of the car was great. I wish I didn't have to sell it, loved that car. I'm actually very sad about it. I would've been able to keep it as a personal vehicle forever if Uber wasn't such a sick greedy company. There was no reason why I should've have been able to pay it off. I worked very hard on Uber and did everything right, for two years, with VERY little overhead expenses. How the heck was I not able to turn a profit and reach my goals? SCAM


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> My Camry was screwed up by the 75,000 mark. It was "crashing" over bumpy surface streets due to the whole suspension being worn out, and the transmission was showing signs of failure. The engine was bullet proof though, and every other aspect of the car was great. I wish I didn't have to sell it, loved that car. I'm actually very sad about it. I would've been able to keep it as a personal vehicle forever if Uber wasn't such a sick greedy company. There was no reason why I should've have been able to pay it off. I worked very hard on Uber and did everything right, for two years, with VERY little overhead expenses. How the heck was I not able to turn a profit and reach my goals? SCAM


You didn't have to sell it. You over-reacted.

"The whole suspension" doesn't wear out.

You needed, at most, a set of shocks and springs.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> You didn't have to sell it. You over-reacted.
> 
> "The whole suspension" doesn't wear out.
> 
> You needed, at most, a set of shocks and springs.


In L.A. Roads are horrible not only struts 
But
Ball joints , tie rods , controls arms 
Are a common issue


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In L.A. Roads are horrible not only struts
> But
> Ball joints , tie rods , controls arms
> Are a common issue


On a Camry? At 75k miles? Seems highly unbelievable.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> On a Camry? At 75k miles? Seems highly unbelievable.


The suspension was the least of my worries really, but it was uncomfortable for pax and I think I got a few low ratings because of the ride quality which I couldn't afford to solve. That's the problem with sport suspensions (as came on the SE version), they can get really rough when they get worn out. The transmission was a much bigger concern obviously. Sold it at 90,000 miles. The problem began at 75k.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> On a Camry? At 75k miles? Seems highly unbelievable.


On Crown Victoria I would do suspension overhaul every 100K using Moog parts
Camry is not as heavy duty as Crown Vic

I think it's possible


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> On Crown Victoria I would do suspension overhaul every 100K using Moog parts
> Camry is not as heavy duty as Crown Vic
> 
> I think it's possible


Definitely not as heavy duty. I had a shock go bad at 4k miles after driving a car full of over weight pax and hitting a pot hole. Dealer replaced it under warranty no questions asked. At 4k miles!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Definitely not as heavy duty. I had a shock go bad at 4k miles after driving a car full of over weight pax and hitting a pot hole. Dealer replaced it under warranty no questions asked. At 4k miles!


Sport suspensions are not made for too much driving in a short time, specially for rough driving.

Once had a brand new 2007 Camry LE and used to drive close to 200 km daily on Toronto roads (worst than LA roads) up to 90,000km before selling it. The suspension never worn out and never felt uncomfortable. I think I changed the ball joints once. The tyres although needed a changing before selling it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Definitely not as heavy duty. I had a shock go bad at 4k miles after driving a car full of over weight pax and hitting a pot hole. Dealer replaced it under warranty no questions asked. At 4k miles!


There is light duty , heavy duty , taxi duty

I've seen it all


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> There is light duty , heavy duty , taxi duty
> 
> I've seen it all


Yea I know, and the clowns at Uber/Lyft think as long as it has some wheels and seats, it should be fine. Stupid people.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> The suspension was the least of my worries really, but it was uncomfortable for pax and I think I got a few low ratings because of the ride quality which I couldn't afford to solve. That's the problem with sport suspensions (as came on the SE version), they can get really rough when they get worn out. The transmission was a much bigger concern obviously. Sold it at 90,000 miles. The problem began at 75k.


At 75K you probably only needed struts & tie rods 
Because you kept going 
Vibration demolished upper & lower ball joints 
Upper arm & lowers arms bushings 
And sway bar end links 
Vibration is a killer


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Yea I know, and the clowns at Uber/Lyft think as long as it has some wheels and seats, it should be fine. Stupid people.


Pomona yellow cab introduced Prius years ago 
Drivers call them rolling coffins 
They are not meant for taxi duty


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> At 75K you probably only needed struts & tie rods
> Because you kept going
> Vibration demolished upper & lower ball joints
> Upper arm & lowers arms bushings
> ...


Yup and that's why at 50k miles I was pricing new struts and whatever else I needed, but unfortunately with Uber I couldn't come up with the money. True story.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

For a common sense person like me, picking up how this industry works was really easy. That's why I am so frustrated with Uber. Of course I quit driving for them 5 months ago. 87 cents a mile = nope.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Yup and that's why at 50k miles I was pricing new struts and whatever else I needed, but unfortunately with Uber I couldn't come up with the money. True story.


I've been there 
Scavenging parts from dismantled cop cars 
Also it cost money to swap the parts

I actually got good at doing it my self 
Only thing I don't know how is alignment


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> toi was being sarcastic


unfortunately i wasnt being sarcastic.
where i live which is santa barbara , the rates have always been higher compared to LA and most mainstream markets and this is where i usually use uber once in a bluemoon.
my post was made on 9/15/15 before the january 16 rate cuts and people were still happy here.
uber with its pay cuts all the time forces its driver partners to run their cars to the ground.
never seen anything like this before.
its like cutting the branch you sit on unbelievable.
i am sure most people who said they were happy arent as happy now with lower rates and what not


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

toi said:


> unfortunately i wasnt being sarcastic.
> where i live which is santa barbara , the rates have always been higher compared to LA and most mainstream markets and this is where i usually use uber once in a bluemoon.
> my post was made on 9/15/15 before the january 16 rate cuts and people were still happy here.
> uber with its pay cuts all the time forces its driver partners to run their cars to the ground.
> ...


All uber roads lead to disappointment


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

But will the self-driving-Prius pay taxes ?


I think not .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> My Camry was screwed up by the 75,000 mark. It was "crashing" over bumpy surface streets due to the whole suspension being worn out, and the transmission was showing signs of failure. The engine was bullet proof though, and every other aspect of the car was great. I wish I didn't have to sell it, loved that car. I'm actually very sad about it. I would've been able to keep it as a personal vehicle forever if Uber wasn't such a sick greedy company. There was no reason why I should've have been able to pay it off. I worked very hard on Uber and did everything right, for two years, with VERY little overhead expenses. How the heck was I not able to turn a profit and reach my goals? SCAM


Sounds like you got a lemon. I drove a Ford Focus 146,000 miles delivering pizza in Montrose (bad bad roads) and never had to fix the suspension. I have had vehicles I've done newspapers in that have needed major front end work, but that was with carrying 2x or more the rated weight. And even those lasted to 100,000 or more before major work.

Uber is harder on a car than pizza, but newspapers are way worse IMO.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sounds like you got a lemon. I drove a Ford Focus 146,000 miles delivering pizza in Montrose and never had to fix the suspension. I have had vehicles I've done newspapers in that have needed major front end work, but that was with carrying 2x or more the rated weight. And even those lasted to 100,000 or more before major work.
> 
> Uber is harder on a car than pizza, but newspapers are way worse IMO.


You didn't carry a car full of 300lb pizzas


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sounds like you got a lemon. I drove a Ford Focus 146,000 miles delivering pizza in Montrose (bad bad roads) and never had to fix the suspension. I have had vehicles I've done newspapers in that have needed major front end work, but that was with carrying 2x or more the rated weight. And even those lasted to 100,000 or more before major work.
> 
> Uber is harder on a car than pizza, but newspapers are way worse IMO.


Actually I do agree to an extent. I was expecting the car to sustain way more abuse. The transmission started shifting rough however, it is a wide spread issue. Something to do with the torque converter being produced to incorrect specs by one of Toyota's suppliers. There have been multiple TSBs for all 12-14 Camry's to address that issue, including an extended warranty, you have to get a certain letter though, and I didn't get it. In general though these vehicles are not designed for taxi duty, and even if you were to go ahead and do so like many do with less than appropriate vehicles, it wouldn't be the end of the world as long as the money is coming in enough to tuck away as a safety cushion for worst case scenarios. Not possible with Uber or Lyft. That's incredibly exploitative of them.

Also to keep in mind is that standard manufacturer warranties have a line in there that voids it if the car is used as a for hire vehicle. Then consider this as well-- you must disclose how the vehicle was used when you sell it, which decreases its value.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You didn't carry a car full of 300lb pizzas


No, but I drove a lot more miles. And like I said, I've done newspapers and magazines. That weight is way more. I did have issues then, but not at the rate he did, at least with the suspension.

It just seems strange to me that the car's suspension went south so fast. Even with newspapers I think I lasted to 150,000 before front end work. I did have other stuff--alternator, starter, etc. Commercial work is hard on those as well.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No, but I drove a lot more miles. And like I said, I've done newspapers and magazines. That weight is way more. I did have issues then, but not at the rate you did.
> 
> It just seems strange to me that your car's suspension went south so fast. Even with newspapers I think I lasted to 150,000 before front end work. I did have other stuff--alternator, starter, etc. Commercial work is hard on those as well.


I took care of my due diligence

I use to get pasenger tell me riding in other cabs was like riding in a Sherman Tank

I guess it's a gray area


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Actually I do agree to an extent. I was expecting the car to sustain way more abuse. The transmission started shifting rough however, it is a wide spread issue. Something to do with the torque converter being produced to incorrect specs by one of Toyota's suppliers. There have been multiple TSBs for all 12-14 Camry's to address that issue, including an extended warranty, you have to get a certain letter though, and I didn't get it. In general though these vehicles are not designed for taxi duty, and even if you were to go ahead and do so like many do with less than appropriate vehicles, it wouldn't be the end of the world as long as the money is coming in enough to tuck away as a safety cushion for worst case scenarios. Not possible with Uber or Lyft. That's incredibly exploitative of them.
> 
> Also to keep in mind is that standard manufacturer warranties have a line in there that voids it if the car is used as a for hire vehicle. Then consider this as well-- you must disclose how the vehicle was used when you sell it, which decreases its value.


 Funny, my focus had no suspension issues, but the transmission went out completely at 60,000 miles. Which is ridiculous. I then drove it another 84,000 on the rebuilt transmission, and would have kept it if it hadn't been totaled. So clearly I got a lemon transmission.

That's the problem, though. All these new drivers don't realize that they're one major repair from being broke and unable to work. Uber is so bad because you can only use your approved car. You can deliver pizza in a rental (the rental companies and my insurance don't really care--I actually was sideswiped in a rental after my car was totaled, both delivering pizza, which my insurance knew, and it wasn't a problem). You can borrow a car and deliver pizza. But with Uber you have NO income if there's a problem with your car (or you for that matter, since you can't even subcontract, not that that's feasible when there's no profit to pay another person anyway).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I took care of my due diligence
> 
> I use to get pasenger tell me riding in other cabs was like riding in a Sherman Tank
> 
> I guess it's a gray area


At one point I had a 1995 GMC Safari (Astrovan). Truck base, so it can handle more weight. But I would have magazines (Wheels, Houston Press, etc.) or newspapers literally filling the entire thing to the roof, including the front pax seat and the middle console area (gearshift was on the tree). The seats sat in the garage until I sold it for $500.

Worse thing was if you had a flat you had to unload thousands of pounds of paper in the street to change the tire. You couldn't jack it up otherwise. Even if you had a heavy duty jack (which I did) it would be too much weight on that one point of the vehicle. You really were paranoid about potholes, too. I knew where every one was on my routes.

Good times...LOL. Hopefully one day I'll look back on Uber the same way. But I do maintain my vehicles EXTREMELY well now. I always kept up with oil changes in my younger days, but was not always as good with other preventative maintenance. I never had an issue with a motor though. Just things like doorhandles coming off in my hand from repeatedly opening and closing. More things newbies don't consider. Wear and tear creeps up on you.

I did own old cadillacs when I first started driving. There's nothing like the ride in a big rear wheel drive car, IMHO. I could pull a trailer and not even tell it was back there. 300 lb folks--no problem. Small cars are just not up to carrying weight around though.

Owned a 69, 70, 72 and 76. Took my driving test in one. All sedans, except the 72 was a coupe. Felt like you were floating. I do miss that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> is it just me ?


That driver moral has tanked will not be the demise of uber. It's that Uber is losing a couple of billion per year, that will eventually be the demise of uber. Tanking driver morale will of course accellerate it.


----------

